# Run A/c With 100' Ext. Cord



## MChief (May 13, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if the A/C will run(or be OK to run) when I am plugged into my home elec 110, I haven't tried it yet, but have heard stories, that you shouldn't Anyone tried this yet ??


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

MChief said:


> Can anyone tell me if the A/C will run(or be OK to run) when I am plugged into my home elec 110, I haven't tried it yet, but have heard stories, that you shouldn't Anyone tried this yet ??


I have heard that it was not a good idea because of the draw on the line. I believe that it will tend to get hot, it is similar to using a long extension cord, but I could be wrong. Is there any possibility of wiring a 30 amp dedicated line just for the TT, then you could use whatever you want? Paul


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Just make sure you do it with a high quality 12/3 or preferably 10/3 extension cord. Shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What ever you use check the voltage when you run the Air to make sure it does not pull it down below 110.


----------



## MChief (May 13, 2006)

LabbyCampers said:


> Can anyone tell me if the A/C will run(or be OK to run) when I am plugged into my home elec 110, I haven't tried it yet, but have heard stories, that you shouldn't Anyone tried this yet ??


I have heard that it was not a good idea because of the draw on the line. I believe that it will tend to get hot, it is similar to using a long extension cord, but I could be wrong. Is there any possibility of wiring a 30 amp dedicated line just for the TT, then you could use whatever you want? Paul
[/quote]


----------



## MChief (May 13, 2006)

Thanks all, guess I had better not try it, I have to run at least 100' , can't get any closer, when I move to TEXAS in the next few months, I am going to make sure I have full hookups for the Outback somewhere on 50+ acres, ofcourse then I'll have to worry about the deermessing with it HA HA, thanks again, Mchief


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Bill H said:


> Just make sure you do it with a high quality 12/3 or preferably 10/3 extension cord. Shouldn't be an issue.


X2


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

If you do it, I'd be sure you are on at least a 20A line just to be safe.


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mine stays plugged in all the time. I use a heavy duty rv extension cord and have never had a problem. Been doing it for several years with no issues........

Kirk


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Bill H said:


> Just make sure you do it with a high quality 12/3 or preferably 10/3 extension cord. Shouldn't be an issue.


X2








[/quote]

X3

i do it all the time -- i live in South Texas and if I didn't then i would not be able to go in the trailer to work on it..

Just make sure that you have a very good HEAVY DUTY extension cord and keep it as short as possible...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

HD extension cord and a circuit and breaker that will handle it.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I do not recommend running the AC or micro wave with a 100 ft extension cord. You can run everything else. Its just too far for the load.

I've tried a 20amp with 10/3 cord and had problems. When Ac or micro was on there was too much drop.

100 foot needs min 8/3 in order to carry the load on 20 amp for extended time.

30 amp is a different story.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Doug30506 said:


> I do not recommend running the AC or micro wave with a 100 ft extension cord. You can run everything else. Its just too far for the load.
> 
> I've tried a 20amp with 10/3 cord and had problems. When Ac or micro was on there was too much drop.
> 
> ...


Doug, I agree with you. This is what I was hinting at, but you have put it in much greater detail.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was told by my dealership, from day one, that this is a "no-no", as it does not deliver proper amperage to your a/c unit and can damage it. That's why I installed a 30 AMP plug at the end of my house for my OB. Cost was less than $200, including breaker, parts, plug, cover, labor, etc., by a licensed electrician. Beats the heck out of having to replace an a/c unit, in my opinion.
Darlene


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Doug30506 said:


> I do not recommend running the AC or micro wave with a 100 ft extension cord. You can run everything else. Its just too far for the load.
> 
> I've tried a 20amp with 10/3 cord and had problems. When Ac or micro was on there was too much drop.
> 
> ...


Actually at 20 amps the 8/3 would only be .75 volts more that 10/3 and at 30 amps it would be 1 volt more. At 100' and 30 amps the 10/3 would only drop 3 volts and 8/3 would drop 2 volts so unless your house power is very marginal I doubt you could tell the difference between the two extension cords.


----------

